# Vampires of Waterdeep (Full)



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 14, 2006)

This is the new OOC thread for my Vampires of Waterdeep Campaign arc


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 14, 2006)

Lord Raven, a few questions.  

1.  Do any of us know each other, by reputation or otherwise?

2.  



Spoiler



If so, in my character background I mentioned Evendur was being sent to Waterdeep to fulfill a service to a friend of the church of Helm.  Would it be easier to be a party member or an NPC?  I'm willing to go with whatever is best for the story.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2006)

Lord_Raven, thanks for the inclusion in the game. Always a pleasure to game with you! I will get the last few items on Vaidun finished up and get him posted into the Rogue's Gallery over the next day or two.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 14, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> 1.  Do any of us know each other, by reputation or otherwise?






			
				Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> It will be assumed that you are a notable adventuring group that has been working together for years, also lets assume that Corrina payment is included in your starting gold.




dang three character post limit.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 14, 2006)

Ah ha, I see.  Sorry, I missed that the first time around.


----------



## sans (Aug 14, 2006)

Lord_Raven88, I made a tiny modification to Salo Smellyfoot. I replaced the skill mastery in Search with skill mastery in Escape Artist.


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 14, 2006)

If we all adventured together, I think it might be cool for us each to outline one big adventure that we went on as a group, and how it played out.  Then we can put together a time-line of sorts that shows what we have done together up to this point.  Interested?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> If we all adventured together, I think it might be cool for us each to outline one big adventure that we went on as a group, and how it played out.  Then we can put together a time-line of sorts that shows what we have done together up to this point.  Interested?





We could definitely put together something like that. There are plenty of adventure locales near/in Waterdeep.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm back from my weekend vacation and posted Wollf Henger to the RG. 

The background I have for him has him going back and forth with a werewolf nemesis with a lead pointing to Waterdeep.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 14, 2006)

I set up my background to have been in Waterdeep a while, fighting the good fight.  So, whatever we would have liked to do before hand.

Maybe we should also have a little description of our attitudes towards each other.  Who hates who, friendly rivalries, etc.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 14, 2006)

Evendur has been working as a guardian for the church of Helm for a while, so perhaps one of the party rendered the church a service at some point?  That might be how he met the group.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 14, 2006)

Do we know what Wollf is?


----------



## sans (Aug 15, 2006)

We should also work out a few basic combat strategies.

During combat, Salo Smellyfoot makes liberal use of his Winged Boots, Ring of Invisibility and Wand of Greater Invisibility to deliver a staggering number of sneak attacks via either sling or dagger.

However, Salo can also fly around the battle field (while invisible) and use his wand of Cure Light Wounds so the rest of the party can focus on offense (maybe we should chip in for a wand of Cure Moderate/Serious Wounds?)

Lastly, he always carries around scrolls with crowd control spells such as entagle, spike growth and evard's black tentacles in case the enemies become too numerous. However, his success with the more powerful scrolls isn't guaranteed, but, heck, what in life is?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2006)

sans said:
			
		

> We should also work out a few basic combat strategies.





This is a good idea as well, and if our party has been adventuring together for some time, then we should have this sort of thing worked out.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 15, 2006)

Let me know when you're all ready, I'll try and look over everyones characters sheets to make sure there are no glaring errors, then we're ready to go.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 15, 2006)

I think everything is done and ready on Kenneth's sheet.

He has a wand of CMW on him already, and I think that at 11k+, a wand of CSW is outside of the party's range for now.

Generally as far as tactics, he's best in melee, perhaps proceeded by a mounted charge when appropriate.  But even outside, he won't spend much time in combat on his horse.  He's swift on his feet and fairly versatile, but lacks some of the fantastic abilities that the rest of the group possesses.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Let me know when you're all ready, I'll try and look over everyones characters sheets to make sure there are no glaring errors, then we're ready to go.





I'm probably going to need until Thursday, LR, if that is okay with you? I have to flesh out the rest of Vaidun's equipment, and I won't get a chance to do that until tomorrow night. Hope that is okay?


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 15, 2006)

From my background:

"He tells stories to the congregation of the exploits Selune has aided him in, destroying lycanthrope cults in the Whispering Woods, stemming plagues deep in the Shaar, and foiling the plans of the Cult of Shar in the Silver Marches."

So, which of these did we all do together?  The Shaaran plagues can be changed to Western Heartlands, and this might bring Bron and Kenneth together.  Suggestions on other characters and common ties?


Despite his heaviliy armored appearance, Brondin is actually fairly stealthy and mobile (for a cleric). 

As far as tactics go, Brondin will generally keep status cast on party members so he can respond to their distress promptly and effectively, especially with the spell Revify.  He also has many spells useful to discovering the sources of various mysteries (such as locate object and find th path), travel (fly, dimension door, teleport), and many personal buffs.

The spell Iron Silence will almost always be cast on the party in order to maximize sneaking abilities when needed.

Brondin will consider requests to imbue an especially wise member of the party with spells to aid in party healing and protection.

I think Brondin is finished and ready to be checked.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 16, 2006)

I say fighting the cult of Shar.  Evendur would be all over that!  He's been accepting missions from his church to protect others, mostly from enemies, but that might have been an unusual mission to save people from themselves (despair, etc.).  That's unusual enough that he might have met up with y'all or tried to find help and ended up finding y'all.  

I'm ready to go at will, pending character approval.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 16, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> From my background:
> 
> "He tells stories to the congregation of the exploits Selune has aided him in, destroying lycanthrope cults in the Whispering Woods, stemming plagues deep in the Shaar, and foiling the plans of the Cult of Shar in the Silver Marches."
> 
> So, which of these did we all do together?  The Shaaran plagues can be changed to Western Heartlands, and this might bring Bron and Kenneth together.  Suggestions on other characters and common ties?




Wollf has a whole thing hunting down werewolves in the north so I vote for that.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 16, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Do we know what Wollf is?




It is not something he reveals casually but for those who fight with him he would reveal his aranea nature.


----------



## sans (Aug 16, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> The Shaaran plagues can be changed to Western Heartlands, and this might bring Bron and Kenneth together.



Did you mean my character Salo? He's from the Heartlands and his parents died of the "Green Plague" which might be called the "Shaaran Plagues" in other regions. He'd investigate any occurences of the Green Plague as he suspects it is intentionally spread. Either way it's a good meeting point with my character.



			
				ByteRynn said:
			
		

> As far as tactics go, Brondin will generally keep status cast on party members



Feel free to let Brondin shout out healing orders to Salo who can run/fly/tumble around the battle field with probable impunity while using his Wand of Cure ??? Wounds.



			
				ByteRynn said:
			
		

> The spell Iron Silence will almost always be cast on the party in order to maximize sneaking abilities when needed.



If Iron Silence works like the Silence spell, then better clear that with everyone before casting it. We need to be able to speak to activate wands, scrolls and cast spells with verbal components.


----------



## sans (Aug 16, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Let me know when you're all ready, I'll try and look over everyones characters sheets to make sure there are no glaring errors, then we're ready to go.




Ready!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 16, 2006)

Evendur is pretty much a front-line fighter, much given to charging in and protecting people by rendering their enemies into small pieces.  Though he's not a bad archer, he much prefers leaping into the fray.  So if anyone like to buff, buff away and let him fly!  Or just put him on a leash until people get done with ranged attacks...


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2006)

Vaidun is (for the most part) finished. One question for LR...how do you want me to handle expensive spell components? Do you want me to purchase them and list how many of each I have, or do you just want me to allocate a portion of my gold to material components and deduct it as I cast?


----------



## sans (Aug 19, 2006)

For everyone's convenience (and in order to bump the thread  ), I've reposted our lineup with some additional info. 


```
PLAYER     CHARACTER          AL  RACE      CLASS                                   
hafrogman  Kenneth Durnstad   LG  Human     Ranger 13                               
Isida      Evendur Tallstag   LG  Human     Fighter 8 / Divine Champion of Helm 5    
Voadam     Wollf Henger       CG  Aranea    Rogue 2 / Warshaper 4  
sans       Salo Smellyfoot    NG  Halfling  Rogue 13                                
ByteRynn   Brondin Moonsoul   CG  Human     Favoured Soul 6 / Silverstar 3 / Divine Disciple of Selune 4
Rhun       Vaidun Kale        NG  Human     Domain Wizard [Abjurer] 9 / Initiate of the Sevenfold Veil 4
```


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 20, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Vaidun is (for the most part) finished. One question for LR...how do you want me to handle expensive spell components? Do you want me to purchase them and list how many of each I have, or do you just want me to allocate a portion of my gold to material components and deduct it as I cast?



I'm a details man, so I'd prefer you to go to the bother of buying and listing what expensive spell components Vaidun currently has.

Also sorry about my lack of input recently, I've had some crazy work deadlines (i.e. I'm actually expected to complete 'some' work), I'll try and get the IC thread up and running latter on today.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 22, 2006)

Greetings and sorry about the delay, I've been very busy at work lately.   

Anywho I created the IC Thread so feel free to begin posting.  If you have any questions or any brief actions you want to do before you stake out the Grinning Lion, let me know.

For arguments sake, lets assume that you met with Corinna the night before you choose to stake out the Grinning Lion, that allows you one full day to prepare for the encounter.


----------



## sans (Aug 22, 2006)

Lord_Raven88, can you give us more details on the inn? Size, number of stories, entrances, surroundings buildings (and their heights), etc. 

Also, do we know what Lord Orlpar Husteem looks like? If not, do we have a description? To our characters knowledge, does Lord Orlpar know us? By appearance? By reputation?

Lastly, Lord O usually shows up at 9:00. What time is it when the characters arrive?

Party members, should we discuss strategy first? I think one or two people should stay outside to watch the entrances (especially the rear, if there is one).

My character, Salo (a rogue), should definitely enter the inn and poke around since he has all the necessary skills (listen, spot, gather info, bluff, etc)


Here's the post to the original intro text for everyone convenience:  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=170330


----------



## sans (Aug 22, 2006)

How's this for a strategy?

hafrogman: Kenneth covers the back entrance (I'm assuming there is a back entrance).  Being a ranger, he can be all sneaky in the back alley.

Voadam: Wollf will enter by himself and wander around in the main area.

me: Salo will enter the inn invisible and snoop around upstairs (I'm assuming there is an upstairs), after which, he will stay near the stairs.

The remaining three, find a seat by the entrance and be loud and semi-drunk.

Just my 2 copper pieces.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 22, 2006)

sans said:
			
		

> hafrogman: Kenneth covers the back entrance (I'm assuming there is a back entrance).  Being a ranger, he can be all sneaky in the back alley.




Assuming there's a back door = good assumption.
Assuming I have ranks in stealth skills = bad assumption   

Sorry.  +1 to hide and move silently.  Spot and Listen are through the roof though, and speaking of the roof, my climb and jump are pretty nice too.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 22, 2006)

So we stick Kenneth in a barrel, Hide problem solved!  

My part in this sounds good, we non-sneaky, non-diplomatic types can be either cordially or loudly drunk as the situtation calls for, and be a roadblock if necessary.  Hmm... I think we should have figured out a few calls or code words or something if all goes bad.  You know, quack like a duck if you want us to block the front door, that kind of thing.


----------



## sans (Aug 22, 2006)

Isida, you bring up a good point about communications. Kenneth is toast if he gets caught out in the alley all by himself, especially if he is crammed inside a barrel.  Nor can he alert the party if anything happens.

How about: Kenneth enters the inn as well. Except he hangs out at the bar near the kitchen entrance thus covering the back entrance (again, I'm making some assumptions about the layout of the inn).

As for communications, Vaidun can memorize a couple of message spells (0 level) the night before and the party is good to go. The duration is 130 minutes. If the spell is cast just before the party enters (separately) at, say 8:30, that will be enough. The only problem is Salo will be invisible and Vaidun has to point at the targets. But Salo is ok with "winging" it.


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 22, 2006)

Another help, Brondin will go ahead and cast Iron Silence on anyone who is in a position to be sneaky, eliminating the Armor Check penalty for hide/move silently on up to 4 suits of armor for 13 hours each.  I can cast that on my own armor, giving me a +3 total to hide/move silently, or on others if needed.

I could also be the guy outside if that would be better.  I can cast blindsight and silence to be very stealthy in the dark rear entrance and then dimension door into the Inn if in a hurry.  Or I can be drunk inside with the rest of you!


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 22, 2006)

Okay, so Kenneth is inside the bar, drinking alone, sitting at the back.


How about drinks for codes?

A loud call for ale means out the back, wine means out the front, whiskey means upstairs, etc. and so forth.


edit:  What about weapons and armor and such forth?  Seems a fairly militaristically themed kind of place, would such gear be looked upon strangely?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2006)

Missed most of this discussion until after I posted IC. Oops! Vaidun does have a couple of message spells memorized, if we need them.

I also posted him as entering the tavern, which should draw little attention as he often frequents the taverns that are popular with Waterdeep's high society.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> edit:  What about weapons and armor and such forth?  Seems a fairly militaristically themed kind of place, would such gear be looked upon strangely?





Its Waterdeep...very little is looked upon strangely.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 22, 2006)

sans said:
			
		

> Lord_Raven88, can you give us more details on the inn? Size, number of stories, entrances, surroundings buildings (and their heights), etc.
> 
> Also, do we know what Lord Orlpar Husteem looks like? If not, do we have a description? To our characters knowledge, does Lord Orlpar know us? By appearance? By reputation?
> 
> ...



The Grinning Lion is a single story tavern located in the North Ward tucked away in a block of homes and businesses, most of you have been there before and know it to have a main entrance and one exit.

You have been given a description of Lord Orlpar Husteem, and some of you have even seen him around previously, although none of you has actually spoken to him before.

Lord O doesn't show up at 9:00 PM, be makes an entrance anywhere between 9:00 PM and 12:00 AM, as to when you arrive, that is up to you.

Also Adventurers are a common site, so long as you're not actively threatening anyone you'll be left alone.

Rhun:
Can you let me know what time Vaidun shows up at the Grinning Lion, that way I'll know where you fit into the 'timeline of doom' *cue thunder and lightning*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Rhun:
> Can you let me know what time Vaidun shows up at the Grinning Lion, that way I'll know where you fit into the 'timeline of doom' *cue thunder and lightning*




Let's go with shortly before 9:00 PM...say, 10-20 minutes before then. Time enough to settle in and grab a glass of Zzar (one of Vaidun's favorites...the slightly almond taste just can't be beat!).


----------



## sans (Aug 23, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> The Grinning Lion is a single story tavern




Hmm... so much for Salo's assignment. 

IC:
After an hour or two of planning, Salo yawns and says, "Oh, that's right. The inn has only one story. Forgot about that. I guess I can't sneak around upstairs. You know what? I'll stay on the roof of a neighboring house and watch all the entrances. The rest of you can enter as planned. Just come running out the door if you need me. If I need you, then uh... I'll yell really really loud. The code phrase will be: 'Help! Help!'" With that, Salo heads over to the North Ward.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 23, 2006)

Evendur would say let the code phrase be a yell for ale if the quarry slips out the back, and a yell for zzar if he runs out the front.  And that would be leaving in a non-normal manner, not just, "I'm done drinking for the night."  And how about a nice big bellow of "BAR BRAWL!" if everything goes to hell in a handbasket and all hands are needed on deck for a fight?

Say... what are we exactly supposed to be doing about this Lord Orlpar?  Just report on what he does?  Tail him when he leaves?  Arrest him if we catch him selling/buying drugs?


----------



## Voadam (Aug 24, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Evendur would say let the code phrase be a yell for ale if the quarry slips out the back, and a yell for zzar if he runs out the front.  And that would be leaving in a non-normal manner, not just, "I'm done drinking for the night."  And how about a nice big bellow of "BAR BRAWL!" if everything goes to hell in a handbasket and all hands are needed on deck for a fight?
> 
> Say... what are we exactly supposed to be doing about this Lord Orlpar?  Just report on what he does?  Tail him when he leaves?  Arrest him if we catch him selling/buying drugs?




He's selling some drug related to vamps, we're working for a vamp hunter, so watching for his connections to ID vamps would be my guess. But now that the malarites are after him I say we protect him by killing all the malarites


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> But now that the malarites are after him I say we protect him by killing all the malarites




I at least wanted to give them a chance to surrender to lawful authorities...


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Boy o boy! it took a long time to write that IC post, I been working on it for like 2 and a half hours.   

Hopefully it will get faster once I've killed a few of you off.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 25, 2006)

Damn my low Will save, damn it to the deepest depths of Carceri!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Damn my low Will save, damn it to the deepest depths of Carceri!



*Grins like a cheshire cat* Let the fun begin.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 25, 2006)

My it's good I'm such a good fighter.  It was nice knowing the rest of y'all.  You'll all feel Helm's wrath for daring to touch one in His protection!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> My it's good I'm such a good fighter.  It was nice knowing the rest of y'all.  You'll all feel Helm's wrath for daring to touch one in His protection!



Ixnay onnay ethay illingkay ofoy ethay entireay oupgray


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 25, 2006)

oawhay, oodgay essguay!


----------



## sans (Aug 25, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Damn my low Will save, damn it to the deepest depths of Carceri!




Heh, and I was worried about your character not wearing his adamantium plate!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> oawhay, oodgay essguway!



The last word would make more sense if it was 'essguay'


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 25, 2006)

sans said:
			
		

> Heh, and I was worried about your character not wearing his adamantium plate!



It was a fun encounter to play out (even if I only got to punish those who acted aggressively    ), and Evendur faling prey to the Malarites 'suggestion' was the icing on the cake, as the expression goes.

But the funny thing about icing, is once you've had a taste, it's hard to not go back for more   

The next round will be interesting indeed, especially since all of the civilians are gone.


----------



## sans (Aug 25, 2006)

Lord_Raven88, 

I made a mistake on my character. Salo's Silver Holy Dagger did not have the required +1 enhancement bonus so it's not legit. Adding the +1 bonus will cost 10,000 gold which Salo can't afford so, to make things simple, I've exchanged it for a +1 Silver Dagger of Bane vs undead.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 25, 2006)

sans said:
			
		

> Lord_Raven88,
> 
> I made a mistake on my character. Salo's Silver Holy Dagger did not have the required +1 enhancement bonus so it's not legit. Adding the +1 bonus will cost 10,000 gold which Salo can't afford so, to make things simple, I've exchanged it for a +1 Silver Dagger of Bane vs undead.



How very convenient


----------



## sans (Aug 25, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> How very convenient




 Hehe, seriously, is my change ok? If not, no biggie. I can make it a plain +2 silver dagger. Salo doesn't intend on melee attacking anything that is immune to sneak attacks anyways.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 25, 2006)

sans said:
			
		

> Hehe, seriously, is my change ok? If not, no biggie. I can make it a plain +2 silver dagger. Salo doesn't intend on melee attacking anything that is immune to sneak attacks anyways.



Your change is fine


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Boy o boy! it took a long time to write that IC post, I been working on it for like 2 and a half hours.





I've noticed this...playing the game is much easier than DMing the game!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 26, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I've noticed this...playing the game is much easier than DMing the game!



It's surprising how much time is required to write an IC post, it onl get worse when ou have a large group against a large number of foes.

Saying that, I really enjoy DMing PbP games, I'm not a great story teller, but I do enjoy it none the less.


----------



## sans (Aug 30, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> How very convenient




OMG, now I know what you mean. I didn't realize until this round that the werewolves were vampires also! Wow, we are in deep doo-doo... Woohoo, bring it on!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 30, 2006)

sans said:
			
		

> OMG, now I know what you mean. I didn't realize until this round that the werewolves were vampires also! Wow, we are in deep doo-doo... Woohoo, bring it on!



I was trying to keep it a secret for as long as possible, afterall it not very common to find Vampric Werewolves.

Need I also mention that battling the entire group of baddies in the inn is an CR 17 encounter, luckily for you guys they weren't taking you too seriously in the beginning and were focussed on causing chaos rather than mayhem, also luckily for the group is the fact that the WW's are more concerned about their hunt than dealing with a pesky group of adventurers, for now that is.

But now the gloves are off, as the saying goes, especially after Vaidun cast his Maximised Chain Lightning spell. Ouch!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> But now the gloves are off, as the saying goes, especially after Vaidun cast his Maximised Chain Lightning spell. Ouch!





Honestly, if I had known they were vampires and not just plain old werewolves, I may have used different tactics. But now, the gloves ARE off! "Mageling" indeed...


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 31, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Honestly, if I had known they were vampires and not just plain old werewolves, I may have used different tactics. But now, the gloves ARE off! "Mageling" indeed...



Famous last words  

We have plans for the mageling, grand plans indeed.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 31, 2006)

Totally, I will use my _sun blade_ and render the vampires unto ash-  Oh... wait.  Nevermind, Mommy told me I can't play with my new toys.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2006)

I was good and didn't spill the beans on their secret. This was as far as we got in the previous VoW pbp game I played Wollf in. It's funny, as a fast healing sneak attacker Wollf is really designed as a combatant to fight most anything except undead. Low AC melee build means a lot of negative levels.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2006)

There was costumed dancing on the main floor, any mirrored disco balls to provide that funky scattered candlelight strobe effect? 

I should have ordered a meal heavy on garlic.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 31, 2006)

Evendur will continue his musings on his faith as he briskly walks to the nearest temple of Helm.  Basically his actions haven't changed since last round, so I didn't want to post extraneous information.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 5, 2006)

Oof.

I go away for a week, and look what happens.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=173729


----------



## Rhun (Sep 5, 2006)

I know, I'm bummed...I really wanted to blast me some werewolf vampires.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 6, 2006)

And I was realy looking forward to turning you all into vampire pawns   

If you all died I thought it would be 'fun' to use the group to bring down the Church if Lathander.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 6, 2006)

Well, LR, if you ever get the time to begin DMing again, please let me know...I truly enjoy your games! And I know how it feels when work gets in the way!


----------



## Voadam (Sep 6, 2006)

Wollf is doomed to never finish this bar fight.    Sorry to see the game end.


----------

